
Show HN: nooooo.ooo - alexwebb2
Link: <a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;nooooo.ooo" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;nooooo.ooo</a><p>Github: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;aiwebb&#x2F;nooooo.ooo" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;aiwebb&#x2F;nooooo.ooo</a><p>This was just a dumb excuse to use the .ooo TLD.<p>Inspired by the wonderful <a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;yesno.wtf" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;yesno.wtf</a>.
======
lozzo
Noooooooooooo.... I looked at your code and you are using JQuery.... there is
NOOOO point for such a simple site.

p.s. I will send a link to my pals when they ask me if I want to go for a beer

~~~
alexwebb2
Yeah, I have a rapid prototyping index.html template that includes jQuery and
Lodash. I literally just slapped that in and wrote four lines of code. I know
it's completely unnecessary.

------
alexwebb2
Shout out to costpermille for the jQuery removal:

[https://github.com/aiwebb/nooooo.ooo/pull/1](https://github.com/aiwebb/nooooo.ooo/pull/1)

------
balazsdavid987
Why did you use jQuery v1.11.2? How did you decide to go with that version?

